# MIAMI, FL-Rocco, Purebred Male G.R. needs home or goes to shelter!!!!!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He looks familiar. Wasn't he posted a couple of months ago?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

I might have done another post of him. sorry for the confusion but lady that has him is being evicted, so this is a desperate situation.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to PM Aquaclaracanines and see if she can help.

I also emailed the post the FL GR rescues.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is the other thread. Supposedly he had been adopted.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=72895&highlight=miami


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

He was not adopted maybe they meant lady fostering temporarily who is GETTING evicted TOOK him for a short time.

I did email Lissette and Mary with all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in Florida 
and I emld. Everglade.

Please try anything you can to get him help! He will be going to the shelter soon.

I've emld. AquaClara (Jenna) twice with NO ANSWER. Can you try the pm?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another pic of Rocco-Gorgeous*

*here is another pic of Rocco
The email I got said to call Lissette first, her phone number is in my first post above and also email she and Mary with your contact info and when you could go and meet Rocco!!*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is beautiful! Karen PM me for my new email address, the one you have doesn't work!

I can't take him but I can check around.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

I just pmd you my email address - please send me yours.

Rocco needs help fast! I think the lady that has him is taking him to the shelter VERY SOON!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just an FYI, I got an email back from one of the rescue groups. They said the owners are not willing to let rescue take him. They are still open to taking him if the owners would let them.

I don't understand why they would rather take him to a shelter than let a rescue take care of him.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Just an FYI, I got an email back from one of the rescue groups. They said the owners are not willing to let rescue take him. They are still open to taking him if the owners would let them.
> 
> I don't understand why they would rather take him to a shelter than let a rescue take care of him.


I agree; the rescue will be a much better place right off the bat--far less traumatic; if he's taken to the shelter, he'll be evaluated, and, depending on space, could be euthanized right away; the silver lining is that at least there's a couple of people from the golden rescue group that could spring him, if they're contacted by animal control.

So really, in a roundabout way, he would wind up in rescue anyway, if he wasn't adopted within 5 days, or if there was no space for him. It sure doesn't make sense--unless she's actually trying to sell Rocco, but isn't listing a price? And feels she'll get sympathy if she says she intends to take him to the shelter?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Rocco is absolutely beautiful. I hope someone steps forward for this handsome young man.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!!*

Mylissyk & Raprwizard:

Thanks for letting us know. Poor Rocco.
The owners probably want money for him-how selfish.
I emld. Emerald Coast yesterday-maybe they are the rescue that said they'd take him, if the owners would relinquish him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It was Golden Rescue in Naples GRINinc.org


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This may not even be real. Emerald Coast emailed me, they have seen this message before, but they did forward it to Everglades too.

Has anyone actually had contact with the OP?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lissette*

A week or so ago Lissette replied to one of my emails.
I told her to contact the Golden Ret. Rescues for Rocco.
I have a feeling these people just want someone to pay to adopt him and that's why they aren't calling the rescues.

I just emld Lissette to see if Rocco found a home or a rescue


----------



## bpatters69 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sigh. We would take him but we are mixed up in home rennovations. I was looking for a Male Golden. We are just north of Miami by about 45 miles or so.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

bpatters69 said:


> Sigh. We would take him but we are mixed up in home rennovations. I was looking for a Male Golden. We are just north of Miami by about 45 miles or so.


When you're ready, check out Everglades Rescue (www.egrr.org); they have a couple of males looking for a home: one is a young boy, 16 months old, "Rocky," that looks like he's a real sweetie--but just was never trained! Never housebroken, never learned to walk on a leash. Needless to say, he's learning a new religion.

Bailey is nearly 7 and is just the opposite--he is in perfect health, perfect condition, has perfect leash manners, is obedience trained--but he has one problem--he is storm phobic; it's documented that he is destructive when left alone by himself during a storm. He is not destructive if there is another dog, however.

Maybe Rocco will work out--but I think his owners are looking to place him at the highest bidder--just my hunch, sad to say.


----------

